# Lemons?



## redunderthebed (16/6/10)

Next door is vacant so i was thinking of going over next door and clearing there lemon tree of lemons, i mean the rotten ones muck up our backyard so i might as well stop that.  I was thinking of making a alcoholic lemonade or similar using fresh lemons being juiced.

Yeast and brewers sugar being obvious ingredients and because i have access to turbo yeasts i was thinking of using that.I've heard of this yeast nutrient is this compulsory when making booze out of fruit or just a good additive to put in?.

Because i probably won't have alot of fruit juice out of them i'm going to buy a 5lt container with a tap that i saw for about $20 at Kmart just to experiment and if it works ramp it up to a larger scale. 

Thoughts?


----------



## haysie (16/6/10)

Lemons work here.........


----------



## enoch (16/6/10)

two dogs?
Two dogs recipe...


----------



## Bizier (16/6/10)

Perhaps try a lemon mead if you can get your hands on some good honey.

I have been pondering the same question since my ol' boy has been trying to palm off tons of ripe rough-skinned lemons onto me.

If you do make a hard lemonade, I suggest you ensure your fermentation temps are on the cool side so that you don't end up with nasty yeast flavours.

I also suggest you ditch the turbo yeast and get some US05 or similar. AFAIK turbo yeast is just for making loads of ethanol quickly, so it is agressive and has a very high tolerance to alcohol, perhaps other desirable characteristics for distillation. Consider that most "New Zealand" distillers seem to use activated carbon filtration to strip out most everything they can, it might not be the best choice.

Nutrients are a very good idea if you are using sugars rather than malt.

Or, as per above, they are great on seafood or in a Vietnamese soup...


----------



## redunderthebed (17/6/10)

Thanks for the ideas guys 

I was thinking of taking the two dogs recipe and tweaking it a bit.

the lemons & zest i got as of 10 mins ago (a couple of kilos i believe haven't weighed it yet)
2kg of sugar as per prescribed in that two dogs recipe
english ale yeast that i saw at the LHBS (I believe its brew cellar's yeast)
a tin of light liquid malt

thoughts?


----------



## QldKev (17/6/10)

haysie said:


> Lemons work here.........
> 
> View attachment 38810



Don't put them in the fermentor :icon_vomit: 

QldKev


----------



## Bizier (17/6/10)

QldKev said:


> Don't put them in the fermentor :icon_vomit:
> 
> QldKev


 

Unless you are making fish sauce


----------



## enoch (17/6/10)

redunderthebed said:


> a tin of light liquid malt
> thoughts?


Why the malt? 

If you are kegging you can sweeten it up after it is in the keg and chilled with a sugar syrup.


----------

